# Metallic sound when auger engaged



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello from a new member!

In November I purchased my first new Ariens (Classic 24, a little undersized for my area, but let's say I'm frugal - it's good enough by my standards).

I noticed when I engage the Auger, there is a sound I can best describe as a "creak" - a slight metallic sound that is accompanied by a slight surge of the engine, I suppose since it is coming under load.

I have not heard any such metallic sound in previous snow blowers. I made a recording with my phone, but this aspect of the sound is not discernible in it.

Can anyone provide any input as to whether this is common? Out of two warranty dealers in my area, there is only one I would take it to, and I would have to transport it there (several miles away) for them to even judge the sound.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Where did you buy the machine?


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

A True Value hardware store in Calumet, MI. They sell a wide range of Ariens snow blowers, but I ordered online and didn't realize at the time they are not a dealer.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome new member. The creek sound that you're speaking of could very well be from the return spring or the nylon pulley, if applicable, on the cable to the hand grip. A solution to the spring Noise, if applicable, is to place a small strip of foam in the center of the spring. This foam provides enough tension to break up the harmonics of the spring. Also, I have seen the hooks squeak where they are retained at the bracket, so a little bit of oil might work there. For the nylon roller, if applicable, just Lube it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The engine surge is the governor kicking in and that's normal.

I suggest having a second person engage the auger while you listen. If could be something loose or something bent. You could remove the shear pins from the auger then spin it.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Might simply be the small amount of belt speed on the drive pulley as it transitions from not moving to at-speed. Without hearing it, it's hard to say, but from what you wrote, I'd likely not be worrying about it much . . .


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. The sound seems to be coming from inside the housing. Figured I should get it checked out just in case, so I dropped it off at the dealer today (they were about to close through the weekend).

On top of this, after my original post I snow...blew? on a day colder than most, and the thing was surging the whole time. When I shut it off half an hour later a flame came up from the muffler. Then today it ran as smooth as ever.

These may be minor issues, but it's a little irritating after barely two months of ownership. I bought a new one to avoid this stuff.  If anything substantial is found I will post back for others' benefit!


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

jar said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The sound seems to be coming from inside the housing. Figured I should get it checked out just in case, so I dropped it off at the dealer today (they were about to close through the weekend).
> 
> On top of this, after my original post I snow...blew? on a day colder than most, and the thing was surging the whole time. When I shut it off half an hour later a flame came up from the muffler. Then today it ran as smooth as ever.
> 
> These may be minor issues, but it's a little irritating after barely two months of ownership. I bought a new one to avoid this stuff. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif If anything substantial is found I will post back for others' benefit!


Flame? Half hour after you shut it down? Very dangeroso!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

jar said:


> When I shut it off half an hour later a flame came up from the muffler. Then today it ran as smooth as ever.


Was it really a half hour latter? Or do you mean I used it for a half hour then shut it off? Anyway, never shut the engine off while at full throttle. Throttle engine at 1/2 throttle for 20-30 seconds then lower the throttle again and wait 30 seconds. This should solve your problem.


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

VirginIASnow said:


> Flame? Half hour after you shut it down? Very dangeroso!


No, to clarify, I ran it for about half an hour and the flame came (first and only time) when I shut off the switch after that.


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Was it really a half hour latter? Or do you mean I used it for a half hour then shut it off? Anyway, never shut the engine off while at full throttle. Throttle engine at 1/2 throttle for 20-30 seconds then lower the throttle again and wait 30 seconds. This should solve your problem.


This is what I have done with other snow blowers, but the Classic has no throttle control. Just the switch.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> jar said:
> 
> 
> > When I shut it off half an hour later a flame came up from the muffler. Then today it ran as smooth as ever.
> ...





jar said:


> VirginIASnow said:
> 
> 
> > Flame? Half hour after you shut it down? Very dangeroso!
> ...


Ok, sounds like you need to let the engine idle a little bit to burn off excess fuel/hydrocarbons. With greater amounts of unburnt fuel, I have seen several small engines backfire due to the heat of the muffler.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

As stated these dont have a throttle control its one speed with governor control for load condition. 
Some do have a fuel shutoff and the ones that dont I install a fuel shutoff and tell the owners before turning it off to be put away in the garage to turn the gas off and let the engine die from no fuel, this will also aid in reduced carb problems as well as the backfire from excessive unburned fuel from just turning off the kill switch.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

jar said:


> russ01915 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it really a half hour latter? Or do you mean I used it for a half hour then shut it off? Anyway, never shut the engine off while at full throttle. Throttle engine at 1/2 throttle for 20-30 seconds then lower the throttle again and wait 30 seconds. This should solve your problem.
> ...


Sorry, somehow I missed this. If the carb is EPA certified it should have a fuel cutoff solenoid to avoid this and wasted hydrocarbons entering the environment. If EPA cert. I would check the solenoid.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Flame?


Is this your machine? :smile2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Stihl backpack blower/sprayer that you can buy a flame thrower attachment for. It's used for stadium steps, controlled brush fires.....


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

Lottstodo said:


> Some do have a fuel shutoff and the ones that dont I install a fuel shutoff and tell the owners before turning it off to be put away in the garage to turn the gas off and let the engine die from no fuel, this will also aid in reduced carb problems as well as the backfire from excessive unburned fuel from just turning off the kill switch.


It does have a shutoff. I read somewhere else about shutting down this way but didn't know the significance of it at the time (and of course this is not how the manual says to shut down). Before the surging and flame issue, I turned off the fuel shutoff a couple of times when I was ready to put away expecting an immediate result, but that was not the case, so I just hit the switch. How long should it take for the remaining fuel in the line to burn off if I shut down this way?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine takes around a minute to die, after I close the fuel shutoff. This is influenced by whether I'm at full throttle vs idle, though. But I'd expect at least 30 seconds or so, before it will run out of fuel. That's normal, it's using the fuel that's still in the carburetor bowl.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The surging is caused by the low speed jet being too small, Every LCT I get to resell does it, On the 208cc the jet is .018 and I drill it out to .021 and that very little bit makes a world of difference, You elevation will also play a part in that, I am at sea level and that’s what seems to work here.


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Mine takes around a minute to die, after I close the fuel shutoff. This is influenced by whether I'm at full throttle vs idle, though. But I'd expect at least 30 seconds or so, before it will run out of fuel. That's normal, it's using the fuel that's still in the carburetor bowl.


Good to know. I'll try that next time.



Dauntae said:


> The surging is caused by the low speed jet being too small, Every LCT I get to resell does it, On the 208cc the jet is .018 and I drill it out to .021 and that very little bit makes a world of difference, You elevation will also play a part in that, I am at sea level and that’s what seems to work here.


Not sure I'd be comfortable doing that... how do you even drill to that level of fineness (.018 vs. .021)?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

By using a .021 drill? The trick isn't the diameter, it's not breaking it. Typically a very delicate touch in a pin vice . . .


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

jar said:


> Good to know. I'll try that next time.
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd be comfortable doing that... how do you even drill to that level of fineness (.018 vs. .021)?


LOL I’m a toolmaker by trade, I usually use a pin vice and just do it by hand, Being that small of a cut the drill just self centers and doesn’t take much at all, You just need the right size drill.


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

Dauntae said:


> LOL I’m a toolmaker by trade, I usually use a pin vice and just do it by hand, Being that small of a cut the drill just self centers and doesn’t take much at all, You just need the right size drill.


Well my ignorance is showing, because I was not even aware drill bits are commonly available this narrow and at such fine gradations.

Anyway, one thing after another... now the dealer tells me that my machine would not shut off using the switch - which from what I'm finding is not unheard of, but I never had that problem!

Big storm supposedly on the way - looks like I'll be shoveling if they don't finish working on it tomorrow!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

AHH Im starting to wonder about the competency of your shop, All the switch does is connect the coil to ground to shut it off, Most likely one of the spade connectors fell off and they are too lazy to put it back, I’ve seen more than a few Ariens Sno-Tek with the switch not work and I just reconnect it and it works, Only once did I have to replace the switch as it stopped working, The Classic is almost the same machine as the Sno-Tek but a little higher end parts like a metal chute vrs the Sno-Tek plastic chute.


----------



## jar (Jan 31, 2019)

Dauntae said:


> AHH Im starting to wonder about the competency of your shop ...


As am I! I appreciate your info and advice!


----------

